# Generator



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Can one be adapted to my 21RS? If so how much and how does one work?
I would want one with enough power to run AC and the micowave.
Could someone just give me the low down on how they work ect..
And where would you store it.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Not trying to be a smart a.... but I just start mine and plug it in to the trailer! It takes about as much understanding as the lawn mower... gas, oil, pull the cord and there you go! The quieter the engine, the happier the neighbors.

I put mine in the back of the truck but a lot of people have bracket mounted racks on their rear trailer frames.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your going to want about or above a 3000w gen to run the AC and Microwave. Even with a 3000w you might have to turn the AC to Fan mode while running the microwave but altitude and time will tell if that's necessary.

You want to look into the Honda 3000 (is that still the EU model?) and I've read Yamaha has some new gens coming out with adjustable carbs for altitude, both real quiet.

Bill.l


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a portable generator and I store it in the back of my truck. Since you have an Expedition you will need to get a front receiver hitch and a cargo box or have a hitch mount added to the back of the trailer.

I would not recommend any kind of installed generator but we have had one member modify the front storage to install one.

You will need at least 3000 watts and it needs to be a quite design.

Kipor, Honda and Yamaha all make very good generators. You will need to decide based on cost, service and what ever else matters to you on which one you pick.

I picked the Kipor KGE3500Ti.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Can one be adapted to my 21RS? If so how much and how does one work?
> I would want one with enough power to run AC and the micowave.
> Could someone just give me the low down on how they work ect..
> And where would you store it.
> ...


i'm having a hitch mounted to the front of my Suburban for this reason. I don't want to carry the generator inside the trailer or the Suburban.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the Honda EU3000is. Very quiet and does not disturb the neighbors - it's quieter than the radio they have blasting.







I store mine in the shed at home and under the rear slide at the campsite. I chain it to the bumper and move it out from under the slide when in use - weather permitting. If it's raining or snowing I just put it at the edge of the slide. On more than a weekend trip I make a little leanto with a tarp - still keeping it chained to the bumper. Since I do a lot of winter camping and dry camping, I love the generator. I transport it on a cargo carrier that goes into a front hitch receiver I installed on my truck - like this:


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scott,

That is a fine-looking rig you have. Someday, I might try winter camping. In Florida!!









Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am hoping that you are saying that you want a generator that can run both the microwave and A/C but NOT at the same time ...

Hondas and Kipors seem to be the favorite -- in fact someone should do a poll one day to see who has what -- but rememeber - ask before you buy -- just becuase the wattage is enough does not mean that it will support A/C and things...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You said adapt. The adaptor you need can be had at any RV store. The gen. has a 30amp twist lock plug at least I know my EU3000is Honda does.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We have had a Honda EU3000is generator for about a year with no problems.

In the summer we have ran the AC, microwave and, DirectTV all at the same time with no issue.

As others have said, the EU3000 is very quite which makes a difference for not only those around us but for us as well.

I carry mine in the back of the truck. When I set up camp I chain the generator up to a tree, picnik table or what ever is available.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought a Toro from Lowes that's worked well for me. I rigged up a RV receptacle on the front with a twist lock plug that allows me to plug straight in without a adapter. Maybe overkill but the plug doesn't get hot like they do with the adapter when running the a/c. It's 3500 watts and is pretty quiet but not as quiet as the honda models.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Like most are saying here, a 3000 watt would be ideal to run your AC but I see it's just you and Karsten. I believe most of the 3000 watt generators weigh ~130 - 150lbs.

A 2000 watt honda may be a better idea for you. They're about 50lbs.

Some on this site run their AC with a 2000 watt and say it's OK even though the numbers seem too close. If you do, you can't run anything else.

Now if Stormy, Chole and Macy Gray can all pitch in then a 3000 watt Honda would be really nice.

Have fun


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Like most are saying here, a 3000 watt would be ideal to run your AC but I see it's just you and Karsten. I believe most of the 3000 watt generators weigh ~130 - 150lbs.
> 
> A 2000 watt honda may be a better idea for you. They're about 50lbs.
> 
> ...


It's a shame not everyone has a sense of humor.








If that PIG could help that would be a blessing.,
Thanks
to everyone for their patience and understand to the new comer it really gives tme that warm fuzzy feeling sunny


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I still like the idea of a pair of honda 2000s running in parallel. Cost is about the same a Yamaha 3k or Honda 3k and with the pair of 2's you get 4k. BUT, you only have to lift 50 pounds twice instead of 150 once -- that's a much easier proposition when you get old and feeble like me. And, if you don't need the a/c, then you only have to take one gen with you (as we will do for the spring rally). Also, if one of your gens craps out and won't start, then you have the 2nd for a backup.

That having been said, if I had it all over to do again, it would be a tough call between a pair of honda 2k's and a single 3k kipor like Andy has.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

vdub said:


> I still like the idea of a pair of honda 2000s running in parallel.Â Cost is about the same a Yamaha 3k or Honda 3k and with the pair of 2's you get 4k. BUT, you only have to lift 50 pounds twice instead of 150 once -- that's a much easier proposition when you get old and feeble like me.Â And, if you don't need the a/c, then you only have to take one gen with you (as we will do for the spring rally).Â Also, if one of your gens craps out and won't start, then you have the 2nd for a backup.
> 
> That having been said, if I had it all over to do again, it would be a tough call between a pair of honda 2k's and a single 3k kipor like Andy has.
> [snapback]85925[/snapback]​


I almost did what Dub said - the two 2000s. One big thing that kept me away was a big selling point of the generator - the portability. If you get the 2000, NEVER, NEVER leave it unattended at the campsite without locking it up somewhere. It is too easy to walk away with. I don't like the idea of locking a gasoline engine in the TT so I'm not sure where a good place to lock it would be.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I run a cable thru the handle of the gen and then to the frame or bumper of the 5. If the gen isn't in use, then I carry it in the storage box in the bed of my pickup. But you are right, at 50 pounds, it's easy to walk off with.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I happen to have a generac 4000XL that I made a custom extension cord to go from the twist lock 30amp to the trailer plug. I made the extension cord 25' long to move away from the trailer. I have tested it, but never had to use in production yet.


----------

